# C133



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Anyone else having an outage right now? I am getting a C133.


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

Same in central Virginia.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

Same in SE Michigan...


----------



## russg (Apr 14, 2002)

Got C133 on "My Shows" menu and an N17 when trying to force a connection to the TIVO service.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Same thing here as well.


----------



## expmag (Dec 12, 2004)

Same in Southern Delaware on elite and Roamio Pro.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Having it as well. I doubt location matters much.


----------



## ignitor87 (Oct 14, 2013)

Same thing here. :-/


----------



## LKMcMillen (Nov 18, 2004)

No service in SoCal - C133.

And I can't stop recordings in progress on a TiVo Roamio because of the problem with TiVo service.


----------



## Edwardsd24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Same in illinois


----------



## Edwardsd24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Netflix stopped working on my roamio too.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Seems to have cleared for me. Anyone else?


----------



## Edwardsd24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nope. Still down.


----------



## Bucknut34 (Sep 20, 2013)

Still down for me too. I assume this will resolve itself.


----------



## jstevenson (May 6, 2007)

same here in SoCal


----------



## Eradik (Jul 1, 2012)

Same here in Oregon


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

iPhone app won't connect either


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

Still no service in So. Calif. They really need to do something about the C133 errors. How about an explanation.


----------



## russg (Apr 14, 2002)

Mine seems to have cleared up. Saw the online services and no error just before starting the current episode.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I still have it. I thought it was a recurrence of the green switch issue but apparently everyone has it. Oh well. I was going to try rebooting but I have too many things recording now to want to reboot.


----------



## Eradik (Jul 1, 2012)

Mine just now cleared up


----------



## expmag (Dec 12, 2004)

All is back to normal now, connects to server and updates guide, etc no errors menus are back in DE.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm glad everyone else was also seeing this. At first I thought it might have been an issue with my green switch. But my Roamio has been fine since hooking up the Green Switch again a few days ago.


----------



## coold8 (Jan 24, 2005)

I am live again here in Arlington, VA.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Back working as normal here also. Glad it wasn't a recurrence of the green switch problem.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't go feeling special 'cause you've got S5s, it kept my S2 from getting through for a few hours as well.


----------



## LKMcMillen (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm feeling like the ba$tard stepchild from California... The problem continues for me and my Roamio here in SoCal. 

I know the Wizards of TiVo can resolve this. I just hate the wait.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

unitron said:


> Don't go feeling special 'cause you've got S5s, it kept my S2 from getting through for a few hours as well.


My S4 was fine. WHich is why at first I was worried something else was going on.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

We saw the outage from roughly 8:30 to 10:30. Three things surprised me (as a new TiVo owner):

1) the outage itself
2) the warning symbol next to the Download Manager feature
3) not being able to stop and delete a recording

Was the outage related to the Download Manager? Why couldn't I stop and delete a recording during the outage?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

DeltaOne said:


> We saw the outage from roughly 8:30 to 10:30. Three things surprised me (as a new TiVo owner):
> 
> 1) the outage itself
> 2) the warning symbol next to the Download Manager feature
> ...


I'm mean seriously, we need to be connected to Tivo to stop and delete a recording? What are Tivo thinking?

I get all the fancy search stuff. Still don't understand why the Netflix app needs to be connected to tivo?!?

But really, I couldn't stop a recording last night because of the outage? Why? I'm surprised Tivo let me watch a recording without holding my hand!

-Kevin


----------



## LKMcMillen (Nov 18, 2004)

It's been approximately 14 hours since the temporary C133 problem started, and both my basic TiVo Roamio (Zip code 92507), and the TiVo Roamio Plus of a friend who lives 7 miles away in the same city as I (Zip code 92504), are both still affected by the temporary C133 error. Both devices can access the internet, but not the TiVo/Borg Mother-ship. Disconnecting/Reconnecting their respective electrical cords this morning, with the resulting reboot doesn't bring relief. Both devices report that they can access the internet, but not TiVo service.

Both of us have digital cable television and cable internet service from Charter Communications. No other problems with those services, or the Charter cable boxes used with other television set in our respective homes.

I still don't see anything on TiVo's website, in my email box, on television, or in my morning newspaper providing any explanation of what the problem is, and when TiVo's service might be fully restored.

Only 10 more minutes until I can FINALLY call TiVo support by telephone.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

LKMcMillen said:


> It's been approximately 14 hours since the temporary C133 problem started, and both my basic TiVo Roamio (Zip code 92507), and the TiVo Roamio Plus of a friend who lives 7 miles away in the same city as I (Zip code 92504), are both still affected by the temporary C133 error. Both devices can access the internet, but not the TiVo/Borg Mother-ship. Disconnecting/Reconnecting their respective electrical cords this morning, with the resulting reboot doesn't bring relief. Both devices report that they can access the internet, but not TiVo service.


Have you tried forcing a connection? Sometimes the error will not go away until the next scheduled connection attempt. In the meantime, it will still record as planned so it shouldn't have any adverse affects. Honestly, it is not worth rebooting and doing a lot of steps to try to get rid of the error as it will go away on it's on.


----------



## LKMcMillen (Nov 18, 2004)

Repeated force connections, switching between my usual wired connection and a wireless connection, restarts, and reboots produced nothing but the continuing display of the C133 error message.

I just completed a telephone conversation with TiVo tech support, who reported my call was the first TiVo had received with regard to this problem.

The end result of the conversation is that TiVo is shipping a replacement TiVo Roamio.

Personally, I suspect a Roamio device software or hardware glitch that hasn't yet been identified. At least not officially. Possibly something involved with switching between the use of an antenna connection (My receipt of local HDTV broadcasts produces a far superior picture than what's provided by my cable television provider, Charter Communications), and a cable connection, or switching between a wired or wireless network connection. With the Roamio, switching between antenna and cable is a royal PITA!

I'm off to help a friend who is experiencing the same problem with her TiVo Roamio Plus, and am wondering if her Roamio will also have to be replaced... And if everyone else with the same problem, which started at the same time, will also need to have their Roamios replaced...

In the meantime, my 3 year old Home Theatre PC, which utilizes a 4 tuner Ceton adapter, continues to work. I prefer the TiVo menu system. But the HTPC has been far more reliable.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

LKMcMillen said:


> Repeated force connections, switching between my usual wired connection and a wireless connection, restarts, and reboots produced nothing but the continuing display of the C133 error message.
> 
> I just completed a telephone conversation with TiVo tech support, who reported my call was the first TiVo had received with regard to this problem.
> 
> ...


Did they ask you to try repeating guided setup? Maybe that would cause whatever is out of whack to go back into place?

At least with Guided Setup you don't lose any of your SP or recordings.

I'm shocked if this was a hardware failure.....seems it could only be either software in the Tivo or some local network configuration.

-Kevin


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

LKMcMillen said:


> Repeated force connections, switching between my usual wired connection and a wireless connection, restarts, and reboots produced nothing but the continuing display of the C133 error message.
> 
> I just completed a telephone conversation with TiVo tech support, who reported my call was the first TiVo had received with regard to this problem.
> 
> ...


I think replacing it is way overkill and not worth the trouble. The C133 errors usually clear up in a day or two. It is certainly not a hardware problem. The same thing happens on the Premiere.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kbmb said:


> I'm mean seriously, we need to be connected to Tivo to stop and delete a recording? What are Tivo thinking?
> 
> I get all the fancy search stuff. Still don't understand why the Netflix app needs to be connected to tivo?!?
> 
> ...


The Netflix app still worked for me during this.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> The Netflix app still worked for me during this.


Were you already in it? I thought it put an exclamation point next to it in My Shows, like it does with Xifinity On Demand as well.

-Kevin


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Were you already in it? I thought it put an exclamation point next to it in My Shows, like it does with Xifinity On Demand as well.
> 
> -Kevin


I was using Netflix and when I came out of it was when i first saw the connection issue at the top of the screen. But I was still able to go back into Netflix and stream content. But when i first saw it I checked my two tuner Premiere and it was fine. Which is why at first I thought it was the green switch issue.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I was using Netflix and when I came out of it was when i first saw the connection issue at the top of the screen. But I was still able to go back into Netflix and stream content.


Thanks.....I could have sworn that those C133 errors disabled basically everything. I'll have to check next time it happens 

If Tivo is going to put so much of this stuff on a connection to the Tivo servers, then they better start beefing up their infrastructure.

Still shake my head that I couldn't stop a recording because of it. 

-Kevin


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

LKMcMillen said:


> ...
> 
> The end result of the conversation is that TiVo is shipping a replacement TiVo Roamio.
> 
> ...


So their solution to a problem with their network that was affecting not just S5s is for you to lose all the stuff you've recorded so far?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

unitron said:


> So their solution to a problem with their network that was affecting not just S5s is for you to lose all the stuff you've recorded so far?


What's really funny to me is, this poor guy in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509994

Just wanted a replacement remote and Tivo refuses to honor it under warranty.

Meanwhile, they are happy to send this guy a brand new box that likely won't solve a thing! 

-Kevin


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

LKMcMillen said:


> ...In the meantime, my 3 year old Home Theatre PC, which utilizes a 4 tuner Ceton adapter, continues to work. I prefer the TiVo menu system. But the HTPC has been far more reliable.


Amen brother, same here!


----------

